# New shed roof.



## gavroche (8 Jan 2022)

As I mentioned a while ago, my shed is now 5.5 years old. The roof is made of corrogated plastic sheets and that was a big mistake . The plastic is cracking in places and the roof now leaks. 
The good news is that I mentioned it to my grandson for advice on how to replace it. He is a roofer and he offered to do it for me using rubber felt ( is that the right word for it ? ) which is guarranted to last 15 years at least but has to be glued on plywood so not do able at the moment as the glue won't work well in cold weather. 
Roll on spring then.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2022)

Ordinary roofing felt never worked well for me. My oldest shed was done with onduline about 20 years ago and is still ok. The shed sides are getting a bit rotten and leaky but the roof is ok.
A newer shed I had put up had tissue thickness felt I think and I have had to refelt it a couple of times but it never lasted. A neighbour who is a roofer put a new corrugated covering on last summer which seems ok and should see me out. No idea what he used but since that is his business and he has done other work for me I trusted him to get a good product.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Jan 2022)

Isn't this like the American roofing they call 'shingles'? Except they cut it into tiles shaped pieces and lay it on ply. It's used a bit down here but never seems to last. I think the water can get under it with the high winds we get here with rain. The ply eventually rots so needs to be replaced too.
Can't you get some corrugated aluminium roofing?


----------



## gbb (8 Jan 2022)

Renewed mine this last year, new OSB (shred board, no great structural strength but affordable), then used bitumen type adhesive and felt. The bitumen makes a huge difference, plus added some 2x2 battens inside to strengthen the roof sheets (it was a bit lacking in that area from new, caused the sheets to sag)
Its transformed the shed, given it another 5 years i guess.
It is really a spring job, it needs some warmth for the adhesive, would be worth the wait.


----------



## Slick (8 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> As I mentioned a while ago, my shed is now 5.5 years old. The roof is made of corrogated plastic sheets and that was a big mistake . The plastic is cracking in places and the roof now leaks.
> The good news is that I mentioned it to my grandson for advice on how to replace it. He is a roofer and he offered to do it for me using rubber felt ( is that the right word for it ? ) which is guarranted to last 15 years at least but has to be glued on plywood so not do able at the moment as the glue won't work well in cold weather.
> Roll on spring then.


The 2 ply rubber felt is good but you do need it to be dry and the stuff I see in the college is just heated to activate the adhesive so obviously doesn't like the cold. God knows how they manage to install it with any regularity in Scotland.

That said, it does work well but personally I wouldn't go passed a tin roof now as long as you have a bit of a run on it.


----------

